# Rigatoni with broccoli



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 tablespoons of good olive oil
1 medium onion sliced thin
2 cloves of garlic or 2 teaspoons garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 can of chicked broth
1 1/2 tablespoons of corn starch
1/2 teaspoon of salt
1/4 teaspoon of dried basil (I prefer fresh)
4 cups of fresh broccoli florets
8 oz rigatoni

In a large skillet heat olive oil over medium heat. Add onion, garlic and crushed red pepper and saute for about 3 mins or until onion is tender.
In a small bowl tir chicken broth, corstarch, salt and basil and add to skillet. Stir in broccoli. Stirring constantly bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce heat to low and cook 4 mins until broccoli is tender stirring occasionally then toss with rigatoni.


----------

